# copepod outbreak?



## bcb577 (Jan 7, 2016)

Hi all,quick question or two here?I have a 6month old nano reef tank all basic parameters are good,no algae outbreak other than some Caroline algae starting to show up.two nights ago while admireing my tank I noticed some tiny whitish bugs crawling on and through my live rock.after more careful observation,I noticed tiny white dots scurrying on my glass and appeared to randomly fly into the water.I've not added anything new besides a mushroom coral that wasn't secured to anything.after reading online I'm thinking it's a copepod

outbreak,some say this is a good thing,any on-site would be great!


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

An outbreak? Na, just means your tank is nice and stable. But your right, just pods running about.


----------



## bcb577 (Jan 7, 2016)

Thank you for your reply! Really good to know!


----------



## SantaMonica (Sep 18, 2008)

The more pods, the better


----------



## bcb577 (Jan 7, 2016)

Thanks Santamonica


----------

